# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Co2

## gavin

When I was born it was about 315ppm. Leaving school about 330ppm.  When I turned 40 it was about 360 ppm.  Yesterday it hit 400 ppm.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22486153

----------


## Jon

We got out of school about 3.30pm as well. Small world!

----------


## gavin

:-)

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## drumgerry

There was me thinking we were going to be talking homebrew and the various options for adding fizz.  You've gone and made me feel all guilty now Gavin!

----------


## Jon

> There was me thinking we were going to be talking homebrew and the various options for adding fizz.  You've gone and made me feel all guilty now Gavin!


Probably about 4000ppm in my shed in the autumn.
It is a wonder us winemakers have not been blamed for rising sea levels yet.

----------


## drumgerry

More of a beermaker myself!  Corny kegs and CO2 cylinders for me.

----------

